# xDSL Router NetPassage 15-b Anleitung deutsch



## melfoers (12. März 2004)

hi,
habe gerade schon gegoogelt, konnte leider nichts gutes finden.
Suche dringent ne Anleitung für den NetPassage 15-b auf deutsch
Das Ding muss heute noch laufen, nur ist heute nicht mehr lange 
thx im voraus

melfoers


----------

